# Tie down loose or tight?



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I am getting ready to start Dooley on scent articles. I am following Bridget Carlsons method. In my notes (and I thought I took thorough notes) I didn't write down if the tied down articles are tied loose or tight. :doh:

Which is best? Thanks.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My inclination is to tie them down loosely. Some dogs learn that the "good" article is the one they can move, if the "wrong" ones are tied down and can't move, not necessarily scenting it. Honestly I don't remember how I did it with Fisher but that makes sense to me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I used to tie them loosely when I used the tie down method


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> I used to tie them loosely when I used the tie down method


What method do you use now?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

agree with Anney. They learn real fast to just "nudge" to see which one is loose otherwise!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I use a combination of 'Around the Clock' and 'Clicker Training for Obedience' by Morgan Spector. 

The tie down method just frustrated me & my dogs so even my King learned off the mat back in the 80s  Took a few weeks vs a few months. King & Rowdy both learned to test the articles to see if they could be picked up and at times brought the whole article board


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think different methods work better for different dogs. A lot of people here use the tie down method, but for dogs who are really high energy that seems to not work so well as they do tend to bring back the whole mat, or rip the article right off the mat. My mat was 4 x 4, so he was standing on it and there's no way he could bring it back. That method worked really well for Tito, a slower, methodical dog who tends to "worry" if he thinks he's made a mistake in obedience. The "self-correcting" aspect of the mat worked well for him. I can see it wouldn't be right for all dogs.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@DNL2448

I just had a private with Bridget two weeks ago and we did articles for the first time.
She tied them down with those plastic ties that you can buy at Home Depot among other places. The articles are not tied down loosely but they are not tight. There is definitely movement. You can leave it that way on the mat as you add articles and they don't fall off when the mat is picked up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think different methods work better for different dogs. A lot of people here use the tie down method, but for dogs who are really high energy that seems to not work so well as they do tend to bring back the whole mat, or rip the article right off the mat. My mat was 4 x 4, so he was standing on it and there's no way he could bring it back. That method worked really well for Tito, a slower, methodical dog who tends to "worry" if he thinks he's made a mistake in obedience. The "self-correcting" aspect of the mat worked well for him. I can see it wouldn't be right for all dogs.


At one point I tried a board that was 5 x 5 (feet) - okay it is kind of funny now because he (King) picked it up by one article and came running to me glaring at the darn board each time it hit him - that is when I removed the board. I was not that far from him either :doh::doh: Several years later, Rowdy did the same thing. I do know a lot of folks around here still use the tie down board but it just didn't work for my dogs.

Edit to add: what I thought of on my way home, and I am really not sure if this is related, both King & Rowdy were force fetched, so they knew they needed to come back with something (even if it was attached to a tie down board) .... who knows but maybe???


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I used tied down articles and they were tight..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

titie pants tight articles hahahahaha


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> titie pants tight articles hahahahaha


You betcha! LOL!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My article board had some loose and some tight!!


----------

